# SSD Geschwindigkeit messen



## Krabbat (14. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Supertalent Ultradrive GX SSD gekauft und  würde jetzt gerne wissen wie schnell die bei mir wirklich läuft.
Wisst ihr vielleicht ein kostenloses Programm zum Messen der Geschindigkeit der SSD. Wichtig währe auch, dass das der SSD nicht schadet, denn die NANA-Speicherzellen sind ja recht empfindlich (wie ich gehört habe).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Februar 2010)

HD Tune


----------



## Riccardo23 (14. Februar 2010)

ich kann dir CrystalDiskMark empfehlen.


----------



## Krabbat (14. Februar 2010)

Das hört sich schon ganz gut an. Aber gibts sowas ähnliches nicht auch noch auf deutsch? Wäre etwas praktischer. Ansonsten (wenn es nix anderes vernünftiges auf deutsch gibt) versuch ichs mal damit. Also schonmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Februar 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon ganz gut an. Aber gibts sowas ähnliches nicht auch noch auf deutsch? Wäre etwas praktischer. Ansonsten (wenn es nix anderes vernünftiges auf deutsch gibt) versuch ichs mal damit. Also schonmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.




CrystalDiskMark ist Deutsch


----------



## Krabbat (14. Februar 2010)

Ah, ich sehe, wären ich den Beitrag von eben geschrieben habe gabs ne neue Antwort. Damit werde ichs mal ausprobieren. Danke für die Hilfe.

Jo hab mal mit CrystalDiskMark getestet und funktioniert super. Die SSD ist mehr als doppelt so schnell wie die Festplatte!
Das Programm ist übrigens echt weiterzuempfehlen.

So dann kann das auch geschlossen werden!

*closed*


----------



## compgrotte (16. Februar 2010)

AS SSD Benchmark, benutzte ich.........


----------



## ne0r (18. Februar 2010)

hallo! habe die selbe ssd, und möchte auch wissen, ob meine werte in ordnung sind!
system steht in der signatur, dazu habe ich windows 7 prof. 32bit
ssd besitzt neueste firmware, trim ist aktiviert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke sehr!


----------



## Krabbat (18. Februar 2010)

Welche ssd hast du denn? Denn das ist wichtig um gucken zu können, ob sie die richtige geschwindigkeit hat.


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Februar 2010)

Steht doch in der Sig -> Supertalent Ultradrive MLC GX 64GB 
Werte sind iO...

mfG


----------



## Krabbat (18. Februar 2010)

ja an den werten gibts nix auszusetzen, da braucht ma sich keine sorgen zu machen


----------



## soldier16 (10. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




meine ssd:  OCZ SSD Agility 2 Extemded 60GB MLC 2,5" SATA II

                 lesen: 285
                 schreiben: 275
                 SandForce SF-1200


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

@soldier16
schön das du diesen alten thread ausgegraben hast 
wenn du deine ergebnisse vergleichen willst, 
schau mal in meinem Sammelthread rein. Link in meiner Signatur.


----------

